# Laptop Computer and car speakers?



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I was wanting to put a laptop computer in my car. This way I would be able to watch DVDs and run everything off the laptop. I first want to hook the laptop up to where it will run the rest of my screens in my car but my question is......

Is there anyway to hook car speakers up to a laptop? So like when I put a CD in the laptop it will work just as good as a CD Player. I was also thinking that since the speakers are all around in the car that I could even hook them up to the laptop to where they would be like surround sound when you watch a DVD on the laptop...

Anyone thought of this or atempted it? I need help? Can it be done?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Come on man, be serious


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I dont see how that's not a good idea??? What do you mean be serious?

That reply was like from the land of the retards. Nevermind anyone else???


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok so dirtywhiteboy66 you just decided to post a dumb comment and that's it? You had no suggestions or even any thoughts about doing this? OR are you pissed cuz youd didn't think of it first and your ride is just like every other one I've seen. ANYONE with cash can put hydros, a system, and screens in there car!

Why would you say be serious??? I mean like are you a fucktard or something? Would it not work? Is it totally a bad idea? You sure aren't very informative about your reply but you obviously like making remarks!

I hope you dont give the same kind of brainless thought when you do your recruiting or whatever it is you do. If it wont work say why! If it is a bad idea say why! If you are a fucktard and want to make dumbass comments such as the one you posted previously then keep your comments to yourself because if I wanted to ask someone with the IQ of 12 I would have asked a rock!

TO THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE A LITTLE MORE SINCE I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THE QUESTION AGAIN!

Is there any way to run your car speakers off of a laptop? This would elimante the use of a CD player, DVD player, and would even add a screen to your car! Does anyone have any ideas on whether or not it can be done? If you do could you let me know and please elaborate more than the genius above?? Thanks!


----------



## FATHER CHUCK (Sep 1, 2004)

you can buy an adapter jack from radioshack thatb will plug into your headphones jack on the laptop and convert to rca's then with an fm modulator you can run the sound through ur existing stereo 


as far as the screens good luck ive been trying to figure that out too 

im going to put a laptop in my van


and dirtywhiteboy


im serious


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

If is very possible, but impractical. Laptops are prone to shock wear, like if it is fumbled or dopped, and tiy lose data or your complete hard drive in one bump. I would worry about how fragile the laptop is. It would be very simple to make all the connections. You would not hook the laptop up directly to any speakers, you woul need a HU with aux in, and probably run a nice multichannel amp off the HU to make a nice srurround sound system.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmmm I'm still a little confused on the speaker situation.... I never even thought about the laptop being so fragile. I mean it sounds like enough bass could possibly mess up your laptop. However what did you say I might need? An HU? Is there any way you can elaborate a little bit on that cuz I'm pretty dumb on this topic.

As for screens...
http://tvtool.info/go.htm?http://tvtool.in.../cablefaq_e.htm

See that link. I know you can hook your PC up to a tv however I dont know if a "TV" is also qualified as a "Monitor" or if you actually have to use a real tv. Check it out and see what you get from it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've seen PC's in cars....but not a laptop. they used the guts and mounted them in the trunk, then just used a nice screen molded in the dash.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 29 2004, 03:09 AM
> *Ok so dirtywhiteboy66 you just decided to post a dumb comment and that's it?  You had no suggestions or even any thoughts about doing this?  OR are you pissed cuz youd didn't think of it first and your ride is just like every other one I've seen.  ANYONE with cash can put hydros, a system, and screens in there car!
> 
> Why would you say be serious???  I mean like are you a fucktard or something?  Would it not work?  Is it totally a bad idea?  You sure aren't very informative about your reply but you obviously like making remarks!
> ...


Well first off, don't come on here with 21 post and ask dumb ass, stupid, fucking questions, secondly you do not know me, and I did not say things that was disrespectful to you, or curse at you, so unless you know me, or have been around me, watch your fucking mouth, cause I take people being disrespectful to me pretty serious.
To answer your question it would not be practicle, nor affordable to install a labtop into your car unless you were planning on going competition, and needed your computer to run programs that would be not capable with it. Your computers power output is for speakers is not enough to power a system in your car, simple as that.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok dirtywhiteboy66 you are officially an idiot! A 100% fucktard!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I better watch my mouth??? Uh ok? NO!

If you ALREADY HAVE A LAPTOP it is WAY more affordable than going out and getting screens, a dvd player, and a new cd player. Hmmm DUH!

NO FUCKIN SHIT IT WONT POWER SPEAKERS IN A CAR!!!! THAT IS WHAT THIS WHOLE FUCKING POST IS ABOUT!!!! I am asking IF and HOW it can be done! You should reply with a little bit more brain power and maybe people wouldn't treat you like an idiot! EVERY SINGLE COMMENT YOU HAVE MADE HAS BEEN STUPID, UNHELPFUL AND IGNORANT! So just dont post if you dont know what your talking about! OBVIOUSLY some people have considered putting a laptop in there car that's proven from the repies I have recieved! SO HOW WERE MY QUESTIONS DUMB??? I AM FAILING TO SEE THING FROM YOUR LEVEL CUZ MY HEAD WILL NOT FIT IN MY ASS! FUCK YOUR DUMB!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

use a pc tower and put the guts in the trunk. laptop would be bulky and shit to have up front anyways.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah I've thought of that too but the main thing is getting the computer to play the car speakers. I prefer a laptop because I have one already and I like the screen on it but I just need to know how to make a computer play on the car speakers. Whether it be a laptop or PC.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

I'm ignoring all the stupidity in the thread...so if this has already been said, bare with me...



It can be easily done. What you need to do is connect the line output from the soundcard on the lappy to the aux input on your headunit. Its really simple to do.


Also, the laptop will be fine in the car. I suggest you mount it securely though. 2.5" laptop drives are designed to take shock without data corruption, unlike 3.5" hard disks. You should not have any problem with hard disk failure if the machine is mounted securely and you are not hitting some off road jumps or giant crater-like potholes (impossible if you live in massachusetts ).


If you have any other carpc questions, dont hesitate to post. Even though some others offered you a poor welcome, dont let that scare you away.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 29 2004, 01:09 AM
> *Is there any way to run your car speakers off of a laptop?  This would elimante the use of a CD player, DVD player, and would even add a screen to your car!  Does anyone have any ideas on whether or not it can be done?  If you do could you let me know and please elaborate more than the genius above?? Thanks!
> [snapback]2456818[/snapback]​*



Yes it can be done, but most all laptop soundcards are not high end enough for me to recommend this. I personally prefer carpc installs that do not use headunits. But for this, you need quality components all the way through. I had good results with a cheaper soundblaster live 5.1 card as well as a $50 turtle beach card (forget the model number).


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 29 2004, 07:18 AM
> *If is very possible, but impractical. Laptops are prone to shock wear, like if it is fumbled or dopped, and tiy lose data or your complete hard drive in one bump. I would worry about how fragile the laptop is.
> [snapback]2457315[/snapback]​*



Laptops are DESIGNED for mobile use. This comment just shows ignorance of the subject matter.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL! I know what you mean dude, just ignore ignorance right? Thanks I will take your advice! LOL!

Ok I am planning on spending like $3,000 on a laptop for my own personal use. Which I will make sure has an EXCELLENT sound card and video card. So if you could run this by me just one more time cuz I'm still kind of lost a little.....

I have four 5" speakers and two 12" Subs powerd by a 1100 Watt Amp! 

**How would I make all of this run off of the laptop? What would I need?**


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 1 2004, 12:59 AM
> *
> 
> *How would I make all of this run off of the laptop?  What would I need?*
> [snapback]2463543[/snapback]​*


a head unit with an auxilary input, just like he told you


----------



## FATHER CHUCK (Sep 1, 2004)

laptops are built to take shock better than a tower (think about it for a minute) do you caryr ur tower around in a little totebag?? NO 

so which one u think would be built better to handle shock??? 



secondly i would consider a laptop an easy and rather nice looking install over a tower 


but if u did wanna go the tower route id scratch the tower ur gonna need the power supply tho becuase computer componets run off 6 and 12 volts so ur gonna need a power inverter too 

unless u wanna build something to convert 12 down to 6 where needed ANYWAY 

mount ur mainboard someplace safe with a good ground then run ur compentes like the cd/dvd player at the most convenient accesable place 

completely seperate from the rest of the system


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> *a head unit with an auxilary input, just like he told you*


 :uh: uuuuuuuhhh dude.... I am pretty sure I dont know what the hell he means by a head unit and an auxilary input.... 

:uh: Mmmm yep I am absolutley sure I have no fucking clue what the hell that is or what he was talking about. That's why I asked the question again because I was wanting him to elaborate on it. As to *where to get it*, *what it is*, or *maybe how it would work*. An answer to any of those 3 things is pretty much what I am looking for BECAUSE I DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT OR EVEN WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I agree with everything Jeremy said, including the stupidity. The audio out can go to an FM modulator, auxiliary input, or even eliminate the HU all together and go into a preamp with line driver. The video can go out via S-video to composite adapter then into a video amplifier to the other screens.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Another GHETTO rig job like my car!!!

The true reason will the quality in Car stereo applications is falling apart.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

naaa dude, he can make it look nice, i've seen some beautifully installed carpcs.

anyone have the website of that "fiberglassing tutorial"? where it's got step-by-step (with pictures)? because on that same website it had that guy's carPC install, and it looked great!

anyone have that link?


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

^ I know which one your talking about i'll try to find it


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/my_car/car_pc/index.htm

there it is


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Dec 1 2004, 04:48 PM
> *naaa dude, he can make it look nice, i've seen some beautifully installed carpcs.
> 
> anyone have the website of that "fiberglassing tutorial"?  where it's got step-by-step (with pictures)?  because on that same website it had that guy's carPC install, and it looked great!
> ...



This the one you're talking about?

http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/212327/1



He's a local guy and the car is just AMAZING!


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 1 2004, 03:06 PM
> *Another GHETTO rig job like my car!!!
> 
> The true reason will the quality in Car stereo applications is falling apart.
> [snapback]2465688[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Uuuuuuhhh... I dont get how having a PC in your car is considered ghetto? 

I personally would run my Monitor to where it flips up out of the piece in the dash where the passanger air bag would go and then put the key board in the glove box. The guts would probably be stored in my console (it's hollow in the front with lot's of room) So I guess if that's "ghetto" then whatever ya know! I like to call it more futuristic and original personally. Back in the day Snoop Dogg driving a '66 Impala with hydros was considered ghetto... But I guess times have changed drastically if having a PC in your car is what you would call "ghetto"? uuuuh ok whatever you say.

I am planning on getting a new laptop here shortly so I will probably use that but for right now I'm gunna try to throw in a PC. I'll see how it goes...


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Breakdown

*Most newer model aftermarket radios have RCA "inputs" on the the rear of the radio that will enable you to use audio from external sources such as a dvd player...mp3 player...or in your case....a laptop. 

If your radio has a RCA input, then do the following....

1. If your laptops soundcard has RCA outputs for audio, then simple run a jack from those RCA outputs to your radios RCA inputs.......problem solved.
2. If your laptop does not have RCA outputs for audio, then go to Radio Shack, get a jack for about 5 bucks that converts a mini headphone jack to RCA. Almost every laptop has a headphone jack. Connect the headphone jack to the RCA input on your radio......again problem solved.

If your radio does not have RCA inputs, then do as follows....

Go to your local car audio shop or best buy or whatever and pick up a FM Modulator. This will allow you to use external audio from whatever source through a preset radio station. It simply connects in-line with your antenna much like adding a cd changer to a factory radio. Then whenever you tune in to 87.5 or whatever the preset station is....you will hear your laptop. You use the same steps 1 or 2 as above to connect to the fm module as well. Hope it helps and if you have any more questions....Holla Back

As for the video.....yes it will work as well. You will need a video card with a video output. If you dont have a video card with a video output, you can get a converter for you monitor output on your laptop from any local computer store. This will enable you to use the monitor output on your laptop and converts it to s-video or rca. Depending on how many monitors you will run....you may need a video splitter available at any car audio shop to run more than one screen.

P.S. You will still need a power converter to plug your laptop in your car since laptop batteries dont last as long as promised.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

i also have thought about this, but i just want to take my laptop and plug it in, in the car and then run my shit off of there like turn subs on and off,and shit like that it would also be easy for music but i dunno maybe i watch to much movies  but im sure it can be done


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

some of the newer laptops i have seen actually have a Video out on the back of it w/ a built in Capture Card. That may be the easiest way to get video to your monitors. . . 

Also, as far as the 5.1 Surround, I would come out of my laptop and into a DSP. They have enough pre-outs on them things that you should be able to connect all amps and it may help clean up the signals as well.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 2 2004, 03:35 AM
> *:uh: Uuuuuuhhh... I dont get how having a PC in your car is considered ghetto?
> 
> I personally would run my Monitor to where it flips up out of the piece in the dash where the passanger air bag would go and then put the key board in the glove box.  The guts would probably be stored in my console (it's hollow in the front with lot's of room) So I guess if that's "ghetto" then whatever ya know!  I like to call it more futuristic and original personally.  Back in the day Snoop Dogg driving a '66 Impala with hydros was considered ghetto...  But I guess times have changed drastically if having a PC in your car is what you would call "ghetto"? uuuuh ok whatever you say.
> ...


When you first talked about this, it was not a full blown setup like these that are getting posted, my remarks were that if you were to accomplish this, it would be a expensive process, which I can tell you that incorporating a computer system in a car is not easy, or inexpensive deal, well if you are gonna do a full blown system, then that is different, if you are gonna try to install you PC on a Table in your car and run wires from the PC, then that is what is GHETTO.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok sooooo what are you trying to say? That you posted another stupid reply? Obviously if I am going to take the time to put my laptop in my car then I am not going to make it look like crap right? OH YEAH AND STOP WITH THE THREATS CUZ YOUR ACTING LIKE AN IMATURE PUNK ASS LITTLE KID!!! THIS DUDE SAYS, "OH WE'RE GUNNA TALK ABOUT THIS WHEN I SEE YOU HAR HAR HAR!!!"

uuuuuuh when is this guy going to see me he doens't even know where I am from, what country, state, or town I am even in.... OK!!!! keep looking buddy!

He said something along the lines of, "Ask others about my ways of finding people har har har dir hur har!"

Uuuuuuuhhh so what is this guy planning on doing when he finds me? Give me a kiss? No thanks dude I like girlz!

Even if he did find me then what? Kick my ass? Bad mouth me? uuuummm NO! Ok I think I would just let someone kick my ass and talk shit! uuuuummm NOPE! Sike! Uh uh! :biggrin: 

THE FACT THAT I CAN PISS SOMEONE OFF AND GET TO THEM SO BAD THAT THEY RESORT TO CHILDISH IMATURE IDIOTIC THREATS IS BEYOND HILLARIOUS IN MY OPINION! GROW UP DUDE!


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

my moms car doesnt have a cd player so we put our laptop in there and used one of those tape things you hook up to a portable cd player and played it into tghe speaker inlet on the laptop and got sound through the speakers....so i had 6000 songs at the click of a button


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

yet another advantage of the laptop install.....and with some sweet DJ software like BPM Studios....you could mix and scratch in your car! What kind of car is this thing going in? You could mold it into your console or build a custom slide out rack from the dash. Dont listen to anyone else......if you want to do it.....JUST DO IT!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Dec 3 2004, 09:48 AM
> *yet another advantage of the laptop install.....and with some sweet DJ software like BPM Studios....you could mix and scratch in your car!  What kind of car is this thing going in?  You could mold it into your console or build a custom slide out rack from the dash.  Dont listen to anyone else......if you want to do it.....JUST DO IT!
> [snapback]2470813[/snapback]​*


But dirtywhiteboy is the final word in car audio, if he says it, thats how it is :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 3 2004, 02:07 PM
> *But dirtywhiteboy is the final word in car audio, if he says it, thats how it is  :uh:
> [snapback]2471520[/snapback]​*


What happened to your MECP sanctioned thing. They musta got smart and pulled your shit. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 28 2004, 08:54 PM
> *I was wanting to put a laptop computer in my car.  This way I would be able to watch DVDs and run everything off the laptop.  I first want to hook the laptop up to where it will run the rest of my screens in my car but my question is......
> 
> Is there anyway to hook car speakers up to a laptop?  So like when I put a CD in the laptop it will work just as good as a CD Player.  I was also thinking that since the speakers are all around in the car that I could even hook them up to the laptop to where they would be like surround sound when you watch a DVD on the laptop...
> ...


Okay so this is your original post, in this is does not seem that you are gonna incorporate a full blown system. So next time you wanna come on here and sound like a litle stupid ass sorry bitch, wanna be brother with qoutes from 50 cent, using ***** in your title first think about what you wanna ask someone, and maybe people won't think that you are a total jackass, and little kid sitting behind you computer at school trying to act like you are black, you little stupid ass bitch.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 3 2004, 10:49 PM
> *What happened to your MECP sanctioned thing.  They musta got smart and pulled your shit. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2473282[/snapback]​*


Your mean MECA...
And its the OFF SEASON...
Why promote something thats not going on?
Because he took it out of his signature DOESN'T mean he isn't still the S.C. official event director...
You would never be man enough to compete in a sanctioned event because you know you would have your ass handed to you...
So why take a stab at someone about something you obviously know NOTHING about or have any chance of being a part of?

Wait! I know! It's because you are an ignorant simpleton e-thug...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 3 2004, 10:49 PM
> *What happened to your MECP sanctioned thing.  They musta got smart and pulled your shit. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2473282[/snapback]​*


Mobile Electronics Certified Professional sanction..... Since we now know you dont know what you are talking about, that makes the rest easy. It was MECA (Mobile Electronics Competition Association), and the event in my sig was for July. I dont view sigs, so I forgot it was there and still said July, also not to mention I held 5 more shows after that. Wanna hear something funny? At MECA world finals, I got a special award called the "Pioneer Award" because I got MECA going strong in an area that had nothing in it. Still think they are gonna "pull my shit"? The commissioner of MECA has been recieving calls making sure MECA is gonna be in the area next year.... I was ASKED to be the event director for 2005 by the commissioner. I'm scheduling shows already.

I DARE YOU to compete at 1 MECA show and post your score on here, with the class you were in, and how bad you got your ass handed to you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I was just messing with you, but I am concentrating my efforts on IASCA this year. Gonna break out at Spring Break Nationals


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I was just messing with you, but I am concentrating my efforts on IASCA this year. Gonna break out at Spring Break Nationals


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I was just messing with you, but I am concentrating my efforts on IASCA this year. Gonna break out at Spring Break Nationals


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

This guy is a total idiot! I mean just because I have a "quote" by 50 Cent that means that I'm trying to be black??? Ummmm I dont think I ever used any words even remotley close to being related to any type of race. It is a QUOTE by 50 Cent you dumb bitch those are his words. If I'm such a dumb little kid how come there have been so many post about this topic? Obviously a laptop is a complete setup u dumb bitch!!!!! Think about it! It has a screen, dvd/cd player, audio output which you can hook to your CAR speakers, a video output which you can hook up to your monitors, hell it even has a UCB port where you could install a camera for FUCK SAKE!!!

DUDE!!!! YOU ARE AN IDIOT!!!!! If you have a laptop you dont need anything else it is "the full blown setup"!!!!!!!!!! You ignorant bitch! Are you too stupid to realize how dumb you sound? You are pissing people off with your ignorant comments! SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU DUMB SHIT!!! 

Who is this fucktard? His ignorance has no limits every time he posts this dumbass just sounds even more stupid!

WANT PROOF? READ THE POSTS!


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Nov 30 2004, 03:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need more proof?


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Dec 3 2004, 09:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





UUUUHHHH soooo... Both of these post were to dirtywhiteboy66 right? If so I rest my case! PROOF that he is a %100 FUCKTARD! I'm thinking he should change his name... hmmmm....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

welll let me say this abou a laptop it is not as good as u guys think. U have boot up times and shut down times. I mean it can get agrovating real quick waitin for u comp to shut down. I mean everyone knows that no computer is problem free. 

But dirty is a good guy. He does great installs. But when u first said it sounded like u just wanted to hook the door speaker to a laptop.

Oh and also if u are going to put a laptop in ur car it should do other things. I have seen it done lots of times but the laptop does other things. 

oh and also they make car pc's


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 4 2004, 08:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Truer words were never spoken!

You just hit a button and wait like 30 seconds for it to come on. :uh: 

You can use a power converter or whatever to charge the BATTERY in a laptop. Just shut it down when you dont want to use it, otherwise you can leave it on until the battery goes dead. Not that hard to hit a button. NOTHING is problem free but I have more trouble with scratched CDs than the 10,000 mp3s that I can operate with the click of a button. I still dont see how this topic is even debatable. It is a good idea especially if you ALREADY HAVE a laptop.

THE ORIGINAL POST OF THIS WHOLE THREAD WAS TO SEE *IF* IT WAS POSSIBLE TO HOOK A LAPTOP UP TO YOUR CARSPEAKERS AND IF YOU COULD HOW WOULD YOU DO IT. THAT'S IT! I GUESS NEXT TIME I WILL HAVE TO BREAK IT DOWN INTO RETARD MODE EXPLAINING EXACTLY WHAT I WANT TO DO! EXACTLY WHAT I WANT TO DO! HOW I WANT IT DONE! ETC. ETC. ETC. ETC. ETC. NOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING ELSE ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO ME TAKE IT TO EMAILS OR PRIVATE MESSAGES! I'M THROUGH WITH THIS TOPIC!

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT ACTUALLY *HELPED* WITH THE *ORIGINAL* POST WHICH LEAD TO ALL THIS NONSENCE. I REALLY APPRECIATE IT! LATERZ!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 4 2004, 06:39 PM
> *Actually I was just messing with you, but I am concentrating my efforts on IASCA this year.  Gonna break out at Spring Break Nationals
> [snapback]2474861[/snapback]​*


What class? Maybe I'll build a car for somebody in that class.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It will be 600+ Novice. Too bad you are already sanctioned. Or you coulda met me on tour.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 4 2004, 10:02 PM
> *welll let me say this abou a laptop it is not as good as u guys think. U have boot up times and shut down times. I mean it can get agrovating real quick waitin for u comp to shut down.
> [snapback]2475500[/snapback]​*



www.litepc.com

On a 300 mhz machine I had installed, I got 98 lite boot times down to about 10 seconds after the bios post


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 5 2004, 09:26 PM
> *It will be 600+ Novice.  Too bad you are already sanctioned. Or you coulda met me on tour.
> [snapback]2477429[/snapback]​*


You are doing SQ? You must not know how competition works.... You aren't under a contract to compete in any organization. I judge and compete in MECA, compete in IASCA, compete in NSPL, and compete in Whitlee.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes I'm in SQ. I understand, but there are requirements that you have to meet to keep your amatuer status, you can have outside sources, but if you are an sponsorship or affilliated with any organization you loose your Novice Street status.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 6 2004, 10:12 PM
> *Yes I'm in SQ.  I understand, but there are requirements that you have to meet to keep your amatuer status, you can have outside sources, but if you are an sponsorship or affilliated with any organization you loose your Novice Street status.
> [snapback]2480600[/snapback]​*


That doesn't make me sanctioned, that makes me exceeding the requirements for the class.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

In the IASCA rule book on page 9 it states that to be in the Street Division (Street Smart). This class is available to all entry-level competitors who have obtained his or her mobile electronic systems through standard retail channels and who have no affiliation or support from any facet of the Car Audio Industry. So that is why


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 7 2004, 09:15 PM
> *In the IASCA rule book on page 9 it states that to be in the Street Division (Street Smart).  This class is available to all entry-level competitors who have obtained his or her mobile electronic systems through standard retail channels and who have no affiliation or support from any facet of the Car Audio Industry.  So that is why
> [snapback]2483874[/snapback]​*


Do you understand what the word "sanction" means? You just described not qualifying for the class, which is what I just said.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Are you a judge?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 8 2004, 08:55 PM
> *Are you a judge?
> [snapback]2487782[/snapback]​*


Yes, I judge for MECA and compete in MECA. Every organization is independant, you aren't on a contract to only compete in 1 organization. As a matter of face, both MECA and IASCA held finals in the same location at the same time in 2004 and will be probably doing points sharing in 2005. The idea is to get more people doing multiple organizations.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah I hear you, I am just gonna get my feet wet at Spring Break Nationals, then see where I want to go from there.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 9 2004, 09:05 PM
> *Yeah I hear you, I am just gonna get my feet wet at Spring Break Nationals, then see where I want to go from there.
> [snapback]2491238[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn why the kick in the ass


----------



## lacontheframe (Mar 4, 2003)

until my screen broke from shock of the car, i had my laptop in a clean ass install by using a 1/4mini to RCA adapter and the mini part goes into the headphone part and the RCA goes to my amp. I prefer this way as the soundcard in laptops arent powerful enough to sound good so by using the amp i got the sound i needed. But the shutdown startup sucked and then of course my screen cracked.... and is still cracked :angry: 

wanna buy that jack off me? <(that sounds funny) :biggrin:


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 28 2004, 06:54 PM
> *I was wanting to put a laptop computer in my car.  This way I would be able to watch DVDs and run everything off the laptop.  I first want to hook the laptop up to where it will run the rest of my screens in my car but my question is......
> 
> Is there anyway to hook car speakers up to a laptop?  So like when I put a CD in the laptop it will work just as good as a CD Player.  I was also thinking that since the speakers are all around in the car that I could even hook them up to the laptop to where they would be like surround sound when you watch a DVD on the laptop...
> ...



yeah you can do it. Altough you won't get all the power that you need for them subs.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm going to skip to the end of the post and just give you my .02


You can do a few things.

ghetto style:

slice the wires that hook up to the sound card on the computer. Hook them up to the input on your amp. The amp runs your speakers and you get to play your mp3's...
The only problem is running the remote.


Cleaner way...
buy a cheap stereo that has a aux input and your done.


good luck


----------



## lacontheframe (Mar 4, 2003)

my way is better than that ^


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

look up Chris Tutorial on fiberglass
hes hooking up a computer system in his car


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 13 2004, 04:44 PM
> *look up Chris Tutorial on fiberglass
> hes hooking up a computer system in his car
> [snapback]2502207[/snapback]​*


that would be this guy...he used a pc instead of a laptop.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

No comment


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 14 2004, 10:15 PM
> *No comment
> [snapback]2507579[/snapback]​*


Lemme guess, its not a hoopty and you didn't do it so its no good?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Were you gonna take that too, if you try to compete with it you are gonna get laugh at. Or the judge is gonna beat your score card up, so why do it. When you come to a situation of putting a PC in a car, it has to be done with greater care then that.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

did you look at the site and see what all went into it?? from the looks of it it's only for personal use, i think he said he mainly uses it for winamp...but it's capable of dvd, divx, and gps.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If someone wants to do that then that is fine. It is not my system, or something that I would want to show someone.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 15 2004, 07:38 PM
> *If someone wants to do that then that is fine.  It is not my system, or something that I would want to show someone.
> [snapback]2510846[/snapback]​*


that's probably why he hid it under the carpet. lmao!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Who cares what it looks like if it's not on display...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 15 2004, 09:38 PM
> *Who cares what it looks like if it's not on display...
> [snapback]2511187[/snapback]​*


I told you about that rational thinking, back to the dungeon.......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

that's probably why he hid it under the carpet. lmao!! 


Yep just a fire waiting to happen, but then again there is no battery around.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

yo dirty that was a cheap shot..... man that was a low ass blow.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 16 2004, 07:15 PM
> *that's probably why he hid it under the carpet. lmao!!
> Yep just a fire waiting to happen, but then again there is no battery around.
> [snapback]2514089[/snapback]​*


How is having a computer under carpet a fire waiting to happen? You aren't too bright are you?


----------

